# Marathon 3/25 3/26



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Water temp is  around 79. I did not see a tarpon other than a few residents at the Bahia Honda ramp.

Saw a couple perm on the gulf side of Big Pine with no shots, and one small airborne bonefish with a cuda in hot pursuit.

Sharks, cudas and rays are everywhere if that's what your in to.

Weather is gonna suck tomorrow so I'm outta here..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah your in Marathon and I am in the middle of GA and it's going to be 30 degrees this weekend. So stop the bitchin and get back out there


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I had dinner with my guide friend last night and after hearing him tell me they caught two tarpon yesterday and had over 50 shots I felt like a failure. Especially when I fished the spot where they had all the action less than two hours before they got there. Although he did say the reason they fished later than usual was because the weather was going to suck today and it did.

Doctor John's song about being in the right place at the wrong time is playing in my head.

Will fish Islamorada tomorrow on the way back to Orlando.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike, We need to hit the Glades!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's all about the timing!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Chickened out on launching from the public ramp at Indian Key Fill this morning between 7:00 and 7:30 because there was a light chop from the North hitting the ramp and would only get worse with higher winds and tide when it came time to load out. I was surprised to see so many guides headed to the wheel ditch at that time without a tournament going on. They looked like they were going duck hunting by the way they were dressed.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/U.S.+1,+Islamorada,+FL+33036/@24.8890166,-80.6772938,693m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x88d73129d92e06a3:0xd6ea8ecf542fd8c9?hl=en

Tried to find another place to launch, but it was either closed, guests, or guides only, so I had a nice breakfast at the Green Turtle and some lite chat with Sandy Moret and Raz Reid the Sage and RIO rep with Chico Fernandez and Ron Fordyce on the other end of the bar.(Sandy's celebrity instructors.) Fordyce is F'n huge and I can see why he chooses a flat bottomed shallow water skiff  over a v-bottom, just so the boat doesn't drag bottom.

I thought about going to Flamingo but the combination of the crazy snowbird traffic and the chop I saw towards  Card Sound from highway 1 on the drive north nixed that idea. Saw an SUV upside down on the turnpike and based on the fire trucks and emergency personnel actions there may have been fatalities.

Best thing is I home early enough to fill a bucket with hot soapy water and give the old Dolphin a warm sponge bath, let her set in the sun and wind with low humidity, and put her to bed dry as a bone.

Outside of fishing the Barracuda Grill in Marathon puts some world class food on a plate, but it isn't cheap.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tell Raz I said hi. I photographed a Little Tuni he caught on fly years ago in Hilton Head


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mike, I would have chose havin breakfast with those guys over tarpon fishin any day, even in good weather. Can always tarpon fish..... Just sayin....

I spent a little tile with Rob back around `2000 and he said he worked out to help his sport in the early 90's but actually picked up body building in the mid 90's. He was big then!

On another note, I guess you could of fished the inside back country of Flamingo but I know you would have been wiped out fighting the wind and the long days. When I was younger, I wouldn't have cared. But lately, I have no problem callin it a day and heading home at a decent hour, so I don't blame you. 

Hey, who can say they saw some permies and a flyin bone from O town on that day! That all adds to the stories!


----------

